# Earthborn Holistic



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone here have any experience with this food? I've been a rep for the company for a few weeks, and have had my frenchie on their grain free formula for a week or two and he seems to be doing great on it!

I've used the two grain inclusive formulas on my hound mix and other frenchie Irma, and they liked it. I think it's a pretty good food, is VERY affordable (plus I have coupons LOL), and they also have a great program called UPC's for Trees. What you do is send in the UPC codes (certain number depending on the size of the bag) and they will plant a tree. For every 3 UPC's of the 5lb bag, 2 of the 15lb and 1 of the 28, you just mail it to the address given and they will plant a tree  You can see on the website where they are planting the trees as well on a map. 

Just wanted to spread the word, but also get some peoples opinions, since it doesn't seem to be too well known, and is still a fairly new company.

*Adult Vantage Formula*
_INGREDIENTS: Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Rye Flour, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Tomato Pomace, Whitefish Meal, Ground Flaxseed, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products.

Crude Protein, not less than	22.00%
Crude Fat, not less than	12.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than	4.00%
Moisture, not more than	10.00%
472 kilo-calories per cup_

*Ocean Fusion Formula*
_Whitefish Meal, Sweet Potatoes, Ground Barley, Rye Flour, Potatoes, Menhaden Fish Meal, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Ground Flaxseed, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate.

Crude Protein, not less than	22.00%
Crude Fat, not less than	12.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than	4.00%
Moisture, not more than	10.00%
523 kilo-calories per cup_

*Primitive Natural Formula*
_Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products.

Crude Protein, not less than	38.00%
Crude Fat, not less than	20.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than	2.50%
Moisture, not more than	10.00%
717 kilo-calories per cup_


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The Primitive Natural Formula seems OK. I'm not a fan of the other grain inclusive formulas. I would rather like to see whole egg instead of egg product.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The grain free one is pretty decent, but its very high calorie, so be careful with how much you feed of it. I dont really care for the grain inclusive, too many grains.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

decent food. Needs more protein/meat.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Anything eco-friendly always catches my eye and I really like the UPCs for Trees thing. But, I think some of the formulas need some more meat (like Adult Vantage and Ocean Fusion, which I'm guessing might have more grains than meat). I was looking at Primitive Natural, but that is the highest calorie content I've ever seen! Almost 200 more than EVO, 100 more than Acana/Orijen, 300 more than TOTW. I'd have to check to see if the serving size balances the calories out.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

*Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Rye Flour, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, *

Out of the first 7 ingredients, there is only one meat ingredient. The rest is grains and carbs. Nope. I'd take a pass.


----------

